# Cannondales 2005, anyone know when they will be released?



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

I am looking at buying a Cannondale Cyclocross bike. If the 2005 are comming out soon, I may just wait and get an 05, if not for a while I will get an 04. Any idea when Cannondale releases their 2005's?

KMan


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*I think it's usually in August*

give or take a couple weeks; but whether your model will be among the first group available is another question.


----------

